# Villager posters



## htanner (Apr 29, 2020)

What do you have and how much?  Please be reasonable.


----------



## lclcola (Apr 29, 2020)

Do you need the Sanrio set?


----------



## htanner (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes I do


----------



## biksoka (Apr 29, 2020)

Are you looking for specific villagers?


----------



## htanner (Apr 29, 2020)

Anyone really.  I like them all.  I only have my villagers and my daughters villagers


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 29, 2020)

I have about 20 posters on me I can sell you! It would be a million bells and you can catalog the Sanrio ones for a bonus there’s 157 I can order


----------



## biksoka (Apr 29, 2020)

I have:

Judy
Wolfgang
Poncho
Katt
Annabelle
Ozzie
Megan
Murphy
Sprinkle
Kyle
Can order:

Kid Cat
Tasha


----------



## htanner (Apr 29, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> I have about 20 posters on me I can sell you! It would be a million bells and you can catalog the Sanrio ones for a bonus there’s 157 I can order


Will u take nmt?  I only have 500 k atm

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



biksoka said:


> I have:
> 
> Judy
> Wolfgang
> ...


can I get all?  Lol.  How's 100k or do u want more

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



Chloebug44 said:


> I have about 20 posters on me I can sell you! It would be a million bells and you can catalog the Sanrio ones for a bonus there’s 157 I can order


I won't need sanrio ones.  someone is gonna let me catalog.


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 29, 2020)

htanner said:


> Will u take nmt?  I only have 500 k atm
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020
> 
> ...


Yeah NMT is fine! How many do you have?


----------



## htanner (Apr 29, 2020)

How many u want

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



Chloebug44 said:


> Yeah NMT is fine! How many do you have?


His many u want


----------



## biksoka (Apr 29, 2020)

htanner said:


> Will u take nmt?  I only have 500 k atm
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020
> 
> ...


100k is totally fine. I just need a day to order Tasha and Kid Cat so can we trade tomorrow?


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 29, 2020)

htanner said:


> How many u want
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020
> 
> ...


I usually do one per poster but I could do 10 for all 20


----------



## htanner (Apr 29, 2020)

biksoka said:


> 100k is totally fine. I just need a day to order Tasha and Kid Cat so can we trade tomorrow?


Thats perfect.  Thank u

	Post automatically merged: Apr 29, 2020



Chloebug44 said:


> I usually do one per poster but I could do 10 for all 20


aww thank u.  Sounds great


----------



## grah (Apr 29, 2020)

I have fang, Phoebe, Freya and Apollo at the moment, shoot me a pm if you want any of those


----------



## htanner (Apr 29, 2020)

allybishop said:


> I have fang, Phoebe, Freya and Apollo at the moment, shoot me a pm if you want any of those
> [/QUOTE I'd like all please.  Lol.  How much?


all please.  Lol. How much?


----------



## nyx~ (Apr 29, 2020)

I run a poster shop if you want to order a couple there! Link


----------



## htanner (Apr 29, 2020)

turtleyawesome55 said:


> I run a poster shop if you want to order a couple there! Link


thank u


----------

